# Some sunrise pics taken over the last few days



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

These shots were taken out myt velux window before work. crazy sky























































More of my pics can be found here..

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adammcateer/

Cheers

Adam


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cracking :thumb: The last two espeically


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice peacefull shots :thumb:


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice natural looking shots - not overdone or artifical looking like some sunsets seem to be. What focal length are the last two?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great pictures!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Great shots - No.2 is my favourite :thumb:

In the first shot there's a lamp post, but it's not in the last two, have you PS'd it out? If so, I'd take the TV aerials out as well :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

great shots


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice snaps there!

We only get rain in Scotland


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

It must be something about the skys in December. I took this photo exactly 1 year ago to the day. same sort of thing.










Yeah, I did a quick bit of photoshop with the lamp post. Also I was using my 18-200mm lens, so the focal length is 18mm. I can see the colour of the sky from our first floor, so I just run up to the second floor and fire a few shots handheld out the velux.. seems to work..


----------



## nick22 (Mar 27, 2008)

wow ! very good shots


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Is something on fire in the 4th photo down on the left of the landscape in the distance? It really adds something slightly different to the photo IMO.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Meh. I haven't seen the sun in two and a half weeks. That was also not here 

Like the second one.

Bret


----------

